# Stringy white discharge sign of pregnancy?!?



## ArmyWife1984

Hi Ladies! I am NTNP #2.

I am about 12dpo and today i went to the bathroom and had a piece of white stringy discharge. I didn't have this with LO so I am not sure If its a good sign?

Other than that I really feel like AF is coming, I am feeling really crampy.

Could it be a sign of pregnancy?


----------



## MegnJoe

I had it this time around!


----------



## armywife2011

Hey Army Wife :) 

I've had similar CM, i'm 6 weeks now. mine was white at first, then a little yellow, now white again 

Feel free to PM me, us military wives gotta stick together!!!!


----------



## MegnJoe

lol ^^ my husband is retired Army after an incident in Afghanistan.. so Hi!! And yes my CM went a little something like PP said..white and stringy kinda a weird yellow, then white, then lotiony...now every now and then white :) Good luck


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Lol. Thanks fellow army wives!!!!! Hope its a good sign for me!! I didn't know if it could be a sign or not.

My period is due on the 4th or 5th. So if it doesn't come by monday, I plan on testing!

Hooah Ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## armywife2011

Definitely test by Monday. I know I waited a while to test and BFP


----------



## rose.

Hi, I had a few stringy bits of cm the month I got pregnant :) I'd had it before, but not as much as I did that month!

Good luck hope its a good sign for you too :)


----------



## ArmyWife1984

I think it was a sign!! tested this morning since AF didnt arrive and got a very very very very faint second line!!


----------



## MindUtopia

Congrats! And just wanted to add that yes, I had this same stringy white CM, loads and loads of it, from probably 6/7 dpo. I know implantation happened on 5 dpo, because I felt it (and that was exactly where my placenta was attached in my first scan). So I imagine it starts shortly after implantation. It's called leukorrhea, by the way, that white discharge stuff. It was actually one of the first things I noticed myself, other than just feeling so ridiculously exhausted that week. I had lots and lots of it up until about 14 weeks, now it's more watery and less stringy, but definitely a good sign for you.


----------



## rose.

Yay congratulations :)


----------



## MegnJoe

I just saw ur ticker! Congratulations!


----------

